# Holcoglossum and Renanthera



## Brave heart (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are some photos of my Holcoglossum and Renanthera collection. 
The flower pictures are from the last few months.

*Holcoglossum amesianum*




*Holcoglossum kimballianum*




*Holcoglossum subolifolium*




*Holcoglossum wangii*




*Renanthera citrina*




*Renanthera imschootiana x monachica*




*Renanthera monachica*




*Renanthera philippinensis*




*Renanthera storiei*




*Renanthopsis Mildred Jameson 'Bonsall' HCC/AOS*


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2010)

wow, least to say is that you have a Very Interesting collection!!!! I esp. like Ren. citrina !!! Jean

(I also have a monachica in bloom, but not as nice as your's)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 18, 2010)

neato!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. nice stuff! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Great collection! I love the Renantheras, especially.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice! I'm not very familiar with these - could you give a quick overview of what conditions you give them? They really seem to be thriving and blooming well for you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2010)

Great stuff! I'm especially loving the H. kimballianum and R. storei.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 21, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Very nice! ... - could you give a quick overview of what conditions you give them? They really seem to be thriving and blooming well for you!


:clap::clap: Yes please do! 
Wish I had more space- love the renanthera!
I like that first Holcoglossum, what's the plant size like? looks like it's mounted?


----------



## Brave heart (Mar 22, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Very nice! I'm not very familiar with these - could you give a quick overview of what conditions you give them? They really seem to be thriving and blooming well for you!



Hi All,

I like to give information, as I cultivate my orchids.
All my orchids are kept at my flat on the windowsill. Currently I have approximately 400 plants, of which about 200 Paphiopedilum.
My vandeen are partially containerized bare root but also in very coarse pine bark. 
The advantage of pot in a rough pine bark is that I only need watering 3x a week. 
The bare-rooted plants are sprayed daily. 
For watering, I use softened and desalinated water that I have with fertilizer (20-20-20) on 200μS reprocess.
My Holcoglossum are all mounted and watered daily.
My Renan theras are all potted in coarse pine bark and are watered 3x a week.
In winter, all plants received additional light with HQI lamps.
In summer, many of my plants outside in the garden.

This is really anything I do with my orchids.

I will make in the next few days some photos of my window sills and from the mounted plants and show them to you.

Please excuse my bad English.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2010)

No need to apologize, Werner. Your explanations are clear. Thanks for the cultural info.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2010)

wow.. You must be the only person in the world to collect Holcoglossums..  they're quite rare as it is..


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 24, 2010)

Saw one at the show this weekend, don't think it was one of these species but I remember it caught my eye & I liked it!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Brave heart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I like to give information, as I cultivate my orchids.
> All my orchids are kept at my flat on the windowsill. Currently I have approximately 400 plants, of which about 200 Paphiopedilum.
> ...



Wow great job. How can you bloom Holcoglossum in windowsill?? They are cool grower right?? Unless your are Eskimo. lol I already killed amesiana, kimballina and subulifolium. Yet to try wangii (which said was supposed to be the warmest growing one), afraid i might kill it too. 

I love all your renanthera. Got citirna and monachica in bloom. Did phillipenensii get very tall??


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the Holcoglossums and the Rentanthera citrina!!!!! Wish I had the conditions to grow them!!!!


----------

